# making windows



## bunglingzippy (Apr 22, 2011)

hi guys
Just wondering where to start on making windows, I have briefly seen some US router bits that make window forms from a single bit but I'm in the uk. Any thoughts on where to start even some video links would be a great help to get me started. 
Many thanks 
dave:help:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This one might help. How to Make Wood Windows - One Project Closer


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, MLCS Woodworking has a nice site with lots of information and they ship to the UK.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Have you tried Titman ? (no it's not a joke)
Premier Router Cutter Range by Titman Tip Tools


----------



## bunglingzippy (Apr 22, 2011)

thats fantastic guys, very helpful stuff


----------



## Deserter (Nov 20, 2011)

I make windows all the time at work, normally using a spindle moulder, which is only a big router in a table really, most of your moulding work is going to be rebates, which should be easy to do, the splay on the cill and glazing beads should be at an angle of around 7 degrees, not sure how you'll do that with the router, someone here is sure to know though, the only other thing in the UK is that you'll want to add in a draft strip, which is a specific cutter normally and the drip moulds which we always use a round bit for.


----------



## bunglingzippy (Apr 22, 2011)

thats a great help to get me moving forward, i have a kity combination machine plus a table saw,router so should have all the kit necessary. just got to work out those pesky joints which look very complicated. thanks for all your advice


----------



## Deserter (Nov 20, 2011)

All the joints in a window are mortise and tenons mate, haunched where necessary.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

You are making a easy job to hard, you can do it all with just one router bit

Amazon.com: CMT 800.627.11 Tenon Cutting Router Bit Set: Home Improvement

====


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I've got some windows to make as well.
Other than tenons, what else does that bit do Bob? Looks like it could make bridle joints.
Are they suitable for windows ? Or must it be Mortise and tenon ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gavin

Yes, it can do bridle joints ,it's just a bigger OD set of slot cutters so to say ,what every you can do with slot cutters it can do. and yes it can do windows also and much quicker ...

===



gav said:


> I've got some windows to make as well.
> Other than tenons, what else does that bit do Bob? Looks like it could make bridle joints.
> Are they suitable for windows ? Or must it be Mortise and tenon ?


----------



## bunglingzippy (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks very much bobj3 thats excellent news very much appreciated. whats a haunched tenon anyone?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

You're Welcome
Here's a "haunched" tenon and how to make one, some put on it a 45 deg. also..

Making Haunched Tenons - YouTube

====



bunglingzippy said:


> thanks very much bobj3 thats excellent news very much appreciated. whats a haunched tenon anyone?


----------



## Deserter (Nov 20, 2011)

A huanched tennon is where one of the outer thirds of the tennon is reduced in size, you use it anywhere where using a full tennon would result basically in a bridle, like the top and bottom rails of a door for example. By haunching the tennon you maintain the integrity of the joint and prevent it from simply slipping apart.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just my 2 cents/ >

" huanched tennon "
They are a over kill item, to me if you can see the joint it's error made by the maker.
It's just a place that water can get into the joint easy, if you look at many old windows that's the place you will see gap/crack in the joint..glue is glue and most will break down with water on it over time...


=========


----------

